# The Hunt for Gollum - Prequel to the LotR.



## RangerStryder (Feb 4, 2009)

I read that its almost ready and release date is on May 3, 2009. 

http://www.thehuntforgollum.com/


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow! Just Wow!
I was impressed. That whole site is pretty cool.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 23, 2009)

What's the deal here?

I heard it was what? 30 minutes?

I'm sure it's not free, correct?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2009)

From the website:



> Welcome to the website for The Hunt For Gollum; a 45 minute independent film inspired by The Lord of the Rings which is to be released to the internet for free on May 3 2009.


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 24, 2009)

You can see the trailer as well! Pretty awesome stuff!!! What do you think of the dudes playing Aragorn and Gandalf? Gonna fill those big shoes? 

I personally don't find Gandalf to be as compelling as Sir Ian McKellan. But then again, it is an independent film. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen this? I've completely forgotten about it since, but have downloaded the film today and will watch it soon. 

You can watch it on the official site: http://www.thehuntforgollum.com/watchfilm.htm.


----------



## WonderBroad (Sep 7, 2009)

Ithrynluin said:


> Has anyone seen this? I've completely forgotten about it since, but have downloaded the film today and will watch it soon.
> 
> You can watch it on the official site: http://www.thehuntforgollum.com/watchfilm.htm.


 

Yep! Watched it the day it was released online. I think it's an amazing fan film, considering they had only 3,000 British pounds (approx. $4,500 American dollars) to work with.

I donated some $$$ while they were working on it, to help them along.


----------



## childoferu (Sep 7, 2009)

My favorite part is when Aragorn meets that other Dunadan, his name slips my memory, but why didn't he recognize Aragorn as the Chieftain?


----------



## Bucky (Sep 11, 2009)

Thay flick was DEFINITELY by some PJ fanboys....

All made up plot, based on very little Tolkien facts and a HUGE bunch of gory Orcs getting killed by one guy when, if any reality had been considered, they would've killed the one man (Aragorn) with no problem (like Parth Galen in FOTR).

Maybe some should make a new movie:

'The Hunt For Reality'.......

But Hollywood gave that up about 30 years ago.


----------



## childoferu (Sep 15, 2009)

Bucky said:


> Thay flick was DEFINITELY by some PJ fanboys....
> 
> All made up plot, based on very little Tolkien facts and a HUGE bunch of gory Orcs getting killed by one guy when, if any reality had been considered, they would've killed the one man (Aragorn) with no problem (like Parth Galen in FOTR).
> 
> ...


 
A man, certainly one of Dunedain stock, and then Aragorn HIMSELF, could take on more than a few orcs, remember how many fell before Boromir before he was slain...

and of course it was made up, I like to think of it more as cinematic RP'ing


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw it just now. A great effort considering the budget. Very commendable.

However, I would not see it again. It didn't really contain anything captivating. Most of the film consisted of Aragorn running, sleeping/resting and fighting. There were very few interesting tidbits that would reveal the background.

So, on the whole, just okay for me.


----------



## AmrothofArnor (Nov 17, 2009)

Bucky said:


> Thay flick was DEFINITELY by some PJ fanboys....
> 
> All made up plot, based on very little Tolkien facts and a HUGE bunch of gory Orcs getting killed by one guy when, if any reality had been considered, they would've killed the one man (Aragorn) with no problem (like Parth Galen in FOTR).
> 
> ...


 
REmeber Húrin, he killed 60 trolls, and they are a bit stronger than that stupid orcs. Húrin they wanted as captive for Morgoth but Aragorn fougth against Orcs, and you know how Orcs are


----------

